# Problem mit writeln



## krgewb (7. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die folgende html-Datei erstellt:


```
<!doctype html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8">
    </head>
    <body style="overflow-y: scroll; ">         

        <button type="button" onclick="testen()">Test</button>
              
        <script type="text/javascript">    

            function testen(){

                document.writeln("<!doctype html>");
                document.writeln("<html>");
                document.writeln("    <head>");
                document.writeln("        <meta charset=\"utf-8\">");
                document.writeln("    </head>");
                document.writeln("    <body style=\"overflow-y: scroll;\">");
               
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                           
                document.writeln("<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>");                                               
                       
                document.writeln("    </body>");
                document.writeln("</html>");
               
            }
            
        </script>
       
    </body>
</html>
```

Wenn ich auf den Button klicke wird eine Seite erzeugt bei der man scrollen kann (deshalb die vielen Zeilenumbrüche). Das Problem ist: Ich kann nicht per Mausrad scrollen. Wenn ich die Fesntergröße des Browser ändere dann funktioniert es (aber auch nicht immer).

Ich verwende Chrome. Bei Firefox scheint es zu funktionieren. Dort habe ich jedoch das Problem dass der Browser denkt dass die Seite immer noch lädt.


----------



## HarleyDavidson (8. Mai 2018)

overflow-y ist für Elemente im Body nicht nötig.
Diese Eigenschaft ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du die Info zum Beispiel in ein <div> mit einer festen Höhe packst.
Wenn du also die Style-Angabe im Body entfernst, funktioniert die Seite wie sie soll.
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/CSS/Eigenschaften/Anzeige/overflow


----------



## krgewb (10. Aug 2018)

Aber ich will doch, dass der Scrollbalken immer angezeigt wird. Wenn die Seite aus meinem Beispiel die ganzen keine Zeilenumbrüche nicht enthalten würde dann soll der Scrollbalken ausgegraut dargestellt werden.


----------

